# stubborn rear tire



## diesel (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 1966 2010 John Deere tractor that has a bad rear tire and rim. I need to remove the rim, however I can not get that stubborn rim off. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

You probably have this figured out by now. Are you have trouble getting the rim off the axle or the tire off the rim?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Diesel. Have you soaked things with penetrating oil?


----------

